# Frisbee, snow angels, and Mama on her butt



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute ... and I thought frisbee was only played on the beach. Looks like you had a great time and glad the moose didn't get ya!! Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, omg. First off, BEAUTIFUL snow angels. Secondly... I apologize but I laughed so hard at the end. (Knowing you fell into soft snow and your rump didn't hurt TOO badly, I assume.) It's just, pretty much at the exact moment it happened, I was wondering "is Pudden connected to her?"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry but I just laughed at Pudden pulling you off your feet. She just amazes me with how high she jumps.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

One thing better than Pudden and that's a bouncing bouncing Pudden. Hope you had a soft landing


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Pudden is so good at catching the frisbee in the air! too cute.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great vid! Gunner loves to fetch the frisbee in the snow too. You can throw much farther than me! LOL!

I doubt if that was soft snow. Our snow is rock hard it's so cold here in NE, I can't even imagine in Alaska! Your bare hand made me feel cold!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful country! It looks like you and Puddin had a great time. I hope you didn't get a big bruise when you fell.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the girl can fly!!!!!LOL I laughed too,sorry.Very sweet video.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! She is a great frisbee fetcher! Sorry about the fall!


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL! Great video. Great frisbee technique! She's a CORKER! Boy she can leap! My hands hurt just watching you pick that thing up and toss it. That looked COLD.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great video! When Pudden would bark, our three Goldens here would start to bark in return!

Cool scenery--and yes, I hope your bottom isn't too bruised--it was actually pretty funny!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------

